

Dutch provider to charge extra for use of Whatsapp, Skype, etc.. - pieter
http://www.nu.nl/internet/2498071/kpn-gaat-mobiele-diensten-blokkeren.html

======
pieter
Here's a translated page:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&h...](http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nu.nl%2Finternet%2F2498071%2Fkpn-
gaat-mobiele-diensten-blokkeren.html)

In short, the provider is going to block services like WhatsApp, Skype and
video services like YouTube. If you still want those services, you'll have to
pay extra. This is next to the bandwidth limit which they already have in
place.

The OPTA (Dutch FCC) is happy with this trend, because it would give the
consumer more choice.

